# D'un DVD, à un film sur l'Apple TV façon iTunes Store



## thefutureismylife (8 Novembre 2012)

A tout ceux qui cherche à se faire une vidéothèque sur iTunes pour vos iDevices, ce forum est et sera pour vous ! Et j'espère sera l'unique !!

Plus de 3ans à chercher une solution et toujours pas de réponse après avoir créer et poster sur plein de topic :

Mes Films et Séries en VF et VOSTFR sur mon Mac (Sujet qui a été verrouillé car considéré comme illégal alors que tous les sujets suivant parle de la même chose).
Handbrake et les sous-titres
Formats sur l'apple TV, quelle qualitée ?
CHAPITRAGE avec HANDBRAKE
système Son- vidéo + itunes
Hanbrake, sous-titre et mp4
Dossier Blue-ray en .mkv
Probleme lors du passage de mkv à mp4
Numérisation de ma vidéothèque
Question relative à l&#8217;Apple TV 3
Conversion DVD -> iPad
Et enfin : D'un DVD à iTunes, en 3 clics !

Je recherche TOUJOURS le moyen d'arriver à partir de mon DVD personnel à un film identique à ceux de la section Multilingue d'iTunes.


Donc concrètement. Comment passez-vous d'un DVD à un film compatible avec vos iDevices (iPad, iPhone, Apple TV).

*Ex : donnez moi vos logiciels et réglages pour qu'à partir de mon DVD de ce film, j'obtienne la même chose que le fichier iTunes*

_A savoir : 
- 1 fichier SD, chapitré, de 2,35Go,
- 2 langues en Dolby Digital 5.1 (Anglais, Français) (+les 2 langues en Stéréo pour l'iPad, l'iPhone et le Mac)
- 2 sous-titres (Anglais, Français) (on s'abstiendra ici des 13 langues sous-titrées proposées),
- Des méta-données relatives à ce film.
_


Faisons en sorte que ce forum fasse figure de modèle dans le domaine, alors que les échanges et débats commencent !


----------



## thefutureismylife (8 Novembre 2012)

Je commence par une des solutions que j'utilise, et je vous expose mes problèmes par la suite. ATTENTION cette solution n'est pas encore au point (cf. Etape finale).


*Matériels utilisées*

iMac 2009
Apple TV2 et Apple TV3

*Logiciels utilisés :*

1 - *Rip It* (Free)
2 - *DVDRemaster* (Mac App Store / 39)
Encoder le DVD en fichier m4v pour iTunes.
3 - *iVi* (Mac App Store / 8,99)
Ajoute les méta-données au fichier (réal, acteurs, année, synopsis, jaquette, restriction public ...)


_*Etape n°1*_ : *Rip It*

J'insère le DVD en question dans l'iMac, Rip It se charge de le dupliquer en intégralité sur le Mac.







J'obtiens un fichier de l'équivalent d'un DVD double couche à savoir aux alentours de 8Go.


_*Etape n°2*_ : *DVDRemaster*

Vendu sur l'App Store, il permet de passer votre film sur DVD en un fichier numérique autonome. C'est bourré d'option et c'est plutôt une bonne application. Apple n'autorisant pas les applications dupliquent des DVD encryptés. Ainsi l'application de l'App Store ne peut pas encoder directement un DVD, et nécéssite l'usage de Rip It. Comme l'explique Metakine, éditeur de DVDRemaster :

"
_La plupart des DVDs commerciaux sont encryptés avec le Content Scrambling System. Normalement, les dispositions sur l'usage loyal de la loi du copyright autorisent la copie pour votre usage personnel d'un DVD que vous possédez déjà. Toutefois, plusieurs mesures prises aux Etats-Unis, tel que le Digital Millennium Copyright Act, sèment la confusion puisqu'elles rendent l'usage d'outils permettant de contourner les protections illégal.
Bien que ces appareils et logiciels ne soient pas illégaux dans tous les pays, nous n'avons pas inclus d'outil de décryption avec DVDRemaster. Par contre, vous pouvez utiliser des outils gratuits tels que Mac DVDRipper Pro, RipIt, MacTheRipper ou 0SEx pour décrypter vos DVDs._​"​
On importe donc le fichier de 8G0 dans DVDRemaster. Il se charge de choisir de lui même la piste vidéo qu'il va encodé, c'est à dire la piste qui dure le plus longtemps.

Viens le choix du périphérique. Autant que ce fichier SD (car venant d'un DVD) soit compatible avec un maximum de périphérique, le choix de "iPhone/iPod/Apple TV" est tout tracé. Je personnalise ensuite mes réglages pour de meilleurs résultats







Il faut ensuite choisir les pistes audios. Pour mon fichier multilingue en Dolby Digital 5.1, je choisie donc l'anglais et le français en faisant "Recopier" pour des pistes surround.
Puis l'anglais et le français, en choisissant ré-encodé.






Enfin l'étape des sous-titres, je choisis Français et anglais. 
Et c'est partie !

J'obtiens au final un fichier sensiblement de la même taille que le film vendu par iTunes.


_*Etape n°3*_ : *iVi*

iVi fonctionne comme DVDRemaster mais ajoute en plus de ça les informations aux fichiers encodés. L'encodage d'iVi ne m'a pas convaincue : l'image moins clair et son qui a tendance à être un peu décalé. Mais je vous recommande de re-tester, ces logiciels évoluent tout le temps. J'ai donc opté pour DVD Remaster pour l'encodage et iVi pour les méta-données.
C'est un jeu d'enfant, faite glisser votre film en m4v, dans iVi. Dans "Editer" recherchez votre film dans la base de donnée et le tour est joué, toutes les infos sont là. Reste à trouver la jaquette française (le chargement des jaquettes est un peu lent).


_*Etape finale*_ : *iTunes*

Faites glisser le fichier dans iTunes. Vous vous retrouvez avec un fichier nikel. Qui peut-être lu sur le Mac via les pistes stéréo.


_*MAIS, MES PROBLEMES*_

Cette solution n'est pas encore au point car l'Apple TV n'arrive pas à lancer mon fichier pourtant au même poids que le fichier iTunes.

Autre problème, suivant mon appareil le format de l'image n'est pas la même. Des fois le 16/9ème est étiré.

Des solutions ?


----------



## thefutureismylife (11 Novembre 2012)

J'aurais dû nommer ce topic "*D'un DVD, à un film sur mes iDevices façon iTunes Store*", parce qu'au final c'est ça le but. Mais comme vous allez vous en apercevoir c'est sur l'Apple TV que ça bloque "un peu". En tout cas comme promis voici ce qu'on obtient : 





_Mon DVD, a fini sur l'iMac, l'iPad et l'Apple Tv (en fond)._






_Pareil pour l'iPhone_​

*Reprennons l'objectif : *

_- 1 fichier SD, chapitré, de 2,35Go,
- 2 langues en Dolby Digital 5.1 (Anglais, Français) (+les 2 langues en Stéréo pour l'iPad, l'iPhone et le Mac)
- 2 sous-titres (Anglais, Français) (on s'abstiendra ici des 13 langues sous-titrées proposées),
- Des méta-données relatives à ce film._



*Objectif n°1* : 1 fichier SD, chapitré, de 2,35Go

Je suis un petit peu au dessus avec *2,58 Go*, mais contrairement aux films de l'iTunes Store les dimensions de mon film sont de 1024&#8198;×&#8198;576. Alors que celle de Millémium acheté en SD et HD sur l'iTunes Store sont de 853&#8198;×&#8198;352. 





_Mon film encodé affiché à 2,58Go, et Millénium en SD et HD acheté sur iTunes_​
*Est ce qu'une telle différence s'explique, et quel est le meilleur format dans les faits ? Peut-être pourriez-vous pourrez m'éclairer là dessus... *


Pour les chapitres c'est bon également !! 





_Ici, sur l'Apple TV._





_Et là sur l'iPhone._​
Il n'y a pas de capture, mais sur l'iPad c'est également bon. 



*Objectif n°2* : 2 langues en Dolby Digital 5.1 (Anglais, Français) (+les 2 langues en Stéréo pour l'iPad, l'iPhone et le Mac).


Pour rappel au moment de l'encodage les réglages étaient les suivant, afin de garder le son Dolby pour l'Apple TV (seulement), les autres périphériques ne supportant que la stéréo :





_Réglages pour l'audio sur DVDRemaster_​

Du coup, sur l'iMac on voit ça : 




Les pistes Dolby qui ne peuvent pas être lues par l'iMac sont en gris. J'avais la même chose sur mon film "Millénium" acheté sur iTunes.

En revanche la partie Dolby ne marche pas sur l'Apple TV. La lecture du film ne se lance jamais. Du coup obligé de désactiver le Dolby dans les réglages en Stéréo pour que ça marche. C'est rageant vu que le 5.1 n'est necessaire justement que sur l'Apple TV ...




*Si vous avez une idée pour ça, j'attends votre aide, c'est un peu LE problème que j'amerais résoudre dans ce topic. La faute à la "recopie des pistes Dolby" via DVDRemaster ? 
J'attends vos conseils*



*Objectif n°3* : 2 sous-titres (Anglais, Français)

Très peu de problème concernant cette partie. Juste une remarque au niveau de l'iPhone qui n'affiche pas le nom des langues mais juste "subtitle". 




*Peut-être un problème au niveau de DVDRemaster ou de iVi ...
Votre avis ?*



*Objectif n°4* : Des méta-données relatives à ce film.

Ici pas de problème iVi se charge de tout. Personnellement j'effectue juste une manip' au niveau des affiches de film que je récupère sur l'iTunes Store.





_On a même le synopsis sur l'iMac ..._





Comme sur l'iPad ...​


_*Conclusion*_

J'approche du but, mais mes questions en gras me laisse dans l'incapacité d'atteindre la ligne d'arrivée ... J'ai donc vraiment besoin de votre aide 

Je vous remercie vraiment par avance.


----------



## APPLEmac34 (20 Novembre 2012)

J'ai exactement la même problématique que toi (et je crois savoir que nous sommes nombreux sur le sujet). Je dispose d'une très belle collection DVD (films + intégral de séries), légalement acheté, que j'aimerais dématérialiser pour les regarder sur mon média center (Popcorn Hour) et mon iPad (3).

Après plusieurs posts et tests de logiciel, y compris payant (et décevant), je me suis tourné sur les solutions ci-dessous:
- Insérer le DVD dans le MacBookPro et lancer *MakeMKV* (logiciel pour le moment gratuit et en béta - mais très stable, et mis à jour tous les mois). MakeMKV outrepasse les protections, et tant mieux vu le prix que je paye mes produits culturelles (VHS, DVD, puis BluRay d'un même film... 3 achats pour les mêmes droits d'auteurs, je me prends donc le droit d'avoir mon film à plus de 60  en dématérialisé pour mon usage privé).
MakeMKV créé un fichier .mkv unique avec plusieurs langues et plusieurs sous titres pour le film (ou l'épisode de série TV c'est pareil).
=> A ce stade, mon film/épisode est prêt à être lu sur un média center type Popcorn Hour.

- Pour le mettre dans iTunes puis sur iPad (3), j'ai acheté la version pro d'iVI. Je glisse mon fichier.mkv dans iVI, je coche les langues et les sous titres que je souhaite garder, et iVI va chercher les méta données, jaquettes ... Quelques minutes plus tard, le film/épisode est disponible dans iTunes sous la bonne section.
=> A ce stade, j'ai mon fichier prêt pour l'iPad (3), en format m4v.

Pour les réglages:
- MakeMKV: pas le choix du traitement vidéo, mais choix de plusieurs pistes audio et sous titres.
- iVI: je fais une double pass vidéo, video same as source, en format 1080p (iPad 3), et choix de plusieurs pistes audio et sous titres.

Voila pour les grandes lignes.


----------



## thefutureismylife (20 Novembre 2012)

Oh nickel merci beaucoup pour ton retour d'expérience.
Trouves tu le son encodé par iVi correcte ? Parce que lors d'essai je n'avais pas trouvé ça concluant.

Ta solution me semble parfaite et me permet même de supprimer un logiciel. Ton MKV de DVD pèse combien ? Pareil pour ton m4v ?

Dernière question MakeMKV prend-il en compte l'encodage d'un Blu-ray en MKV ?

Merci encore


----------



## APPLEmac34 (20 Novembre 2012)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Oh nickel merci beaucoup pour ton retour d'expérience.
> Trouves tu le son encodé par iVi correcte ? Parce que lors d'essai je n'avais pas trouvé ça concluant.
> 
> Ta solution me semble parfaite et me permet même de supprimer un logiciel. Ton MKV de DVD pèse combien ? Pareil pour ton m4v ?
> ...



Le son d'iVI me convient très bien pour l'iPad (3). Et j'ai bien la possibilité d'écouter mes pistes en DD si je passe le .m4v sur le Popcorn Hour. (Apple TV pas testé encore).

Pour mes DVD, la taille est fonction du poids du fichier vidéo, cela varie de 2 Go à 7 Go. Même 2 fois 6 Go pour les 2 DVD de Lawrence d'Arabie.
Un épisode TV (mes X-files) ne dépasse pas 2 Go l'épisode.
La taille ne varie pas après iVI, ou très peu (quelques Mo).

A noter que la taille des fichiers n'importe pas, j'ai prévu le stockage nécessaire avec un gros DS1812+ Synology pour toutes ma collection DVD/BluRay.

MakeMKV prend bien les BluRay - j'ai dû ruser pour le savoir car il n'y a pas de lecteur BluRay chez Apple. J'ai demandé à un ami qui a un lecteur de me faire un iso d'un de mes BluRay. J'ai ensuite passer l'iso dans MakeMKV sans aucun soucis (pareil: plusieurs pistes et srt). Concluant, donc j'achèterai surement un lecteur BluRay externe pour Mac bientôt (un lecteur compatible).


----------



## thefutureismylife (20 Novembre 2012)

ça me réjouit tout ça ! Enfin quelque chose qui me semble complet et fonctionnelle !
Je vais tester tout ça du coup.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## APPLEmac34 (23 Novembre 2012)

Je viens de tester la version démo de DVDRemaster.
Dans la doc, il semble que pour passer un DVD en film compatible iPad/iTunes, le meilleur mode appelé "Meilleur/Supérieur" soit uniquement de 640 pixels de long.

Pour rappel sur nos DVD, nous avons une résolution de 720×576, soit 414.720 pixels.

Nous perdons donc de la qualité avec DVDRemaster ? Dommage car l'outil est vraiment intéressant (multi pistes, même en AC3 6.1, multi sous titres).

Dans mes tests avec le workflow MakeMKV => iVI Pro, j'ai un souci sur les pistes sous titres.
MakeMKV me ressort bien un fichier MKV avec pleins de langues et sous titres, mais une fois dans iVI Pro, je peux garder les langues, mais ne choisir qu'un seul sous titres, et en plus en hard burn. Un gros point noir !

D'autres retours ?


----------



## APPLEmac34 (23 Novembre 2012)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> ça me réjouit tout ça ! Enfin quelque chose qui me semble complet et fonctionnelle !
> Je vais tester tout ça du coup.
> 
> Merci beaucoup.



Par contre mon test est loin d'être aussi concluant que le tien.
Avec DVDRemaster j'obtiens un fichier m4v, que je glisse dans iVI Pro (pour ajouter les infos). Or, iVI Pro mouline à l'infini (petite roue qui tourne). Impossible d'ajouter les infos.

Je viens d'acheter DVDRemaster, j'ai la licence iVI Pro... je ne vois pas ce qui bloque.
J'ai même refait une install, et supprimer les kext. J'ai l'impression qu'iVI Pro ne prend pas les fichiers m4v.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h09 ----------

Bon après plusieurs jours de tests, voici un workflow possible pour garder qualité et contenu à partir d'un DVD ou d'un MKV.

1) DVDRemaster pour extraire les sous titres en format .srt
2) iVI Pro pour passer la vidéo en .m4v compatible iTunes/iPad/iDevices, garder les sources audio d'origines, créer des copies audio en stéréo pour iTunes/iPad/iDevices.
3) Subler pour muxer la vidéo .m4v et les fichiers .srt.

Au final l'on obtient un seul fichier .m4v contenant tout ce qu'on veut (qualité, sous titres en mode soft, compatible iDevices, avec les informations pour iTunes).
La solution idéale à un prix ... en l'occurrence ici 50  de logiciel sans compter le prix du MacBookPro ^^


----------



## exo07 (9 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

j'utilise aussi makemkv pour ripper mes DVD en conservant la qualité maximale c'est à dire du MPEG2 (pas de ré-encodage) encapsulé dans du mkv.

Cette solution marche très bien pour être lue sur une apple TV avec XBMC.

Mais je vais prochainement recevoir un ipad, et là, c'est foutu pour les mkv. Donc va falloir ré-encoder en H264. 

Pourquoi n'utilisez-vous pas handbrake pour cette opération de ré-encodage aux formats idevice ?

POur les métadonnées, il existe aussi MetaX, gratuit


----------



## thefutureismylife (10 Décembre 2012)

APPLEmac34 a dit:


> Dans la doc, il semble que pour passer un DVD en film compatible iPad/iTunes, le meilleur mode appelé "Meilleur/Supérieur" soit uniquement de 640 pixels de long.
> 
> Pour rappel sur nos DVD, nous avons une résolution de 720×576, soit 414.720 pixels.
> 
> ...



Pour ton premier problème tu peux choisir dans DVDRemaster la largeur "originale" du film, c'est ce que j'ai fais dans mes réglages. On obtient même du coup un fichier avec plus de pixels que sur l'iTunes Store.
Pour rappel :





Pour ta deuxième question sur iVi et les sous-titres il me semble que tu peux choisir en mode soft. Après c'est peut etre le MKV qui sort de MakeMKV qui est différent. Jamais testé pour le moment donc je ne peux pas t'en dire plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h31 ----------




APPLEmac34 a dit:


> Avec DVDRemaster j'obtiens un fichier m4v, que je glisse dans iVI Pro (pour ajouter les infos). Or, iVI Pro mouline à l'infini (petite roue qui tourne). Impossible d'ajouter les infos.



Attention à ne pas réencoder une deuxième fois le film avec iVi, tu peux juste lui dire d'enregistrer les "infos", si tu lances un encodage fais bien attention que tu ai mis uniquement "INFO" comme type d'encodage (pas SD, HD ou originale).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h34 ----------




exo07 a dit:


> Pourquoi n'utilisez-vous pas handbrake pour cette opération de ré-encodage aux formats idevice ?
> 
> POur les métadonnées, il existe aussi MetaX, gratuit



Je prends note de cette application c'est toujours bien d'en avoir plusieurs sous le coude.
Pour Handbrake il y a un inconvénient pour moi, c'est qu'il ne gère pas plusieurs sous-titres dans un même fichier, et ça c'est plutôt contraignant pour un fichier multilingue.


----------



## APPLEmac34 (17 Décembre 2012)

Ok pour le mode INFO dans iVI Pro, je n'avais pas compris l'option sous ce sens. Très pratique du coup, si on utilise un logiciel tierce pour l'encodage.

Depuis, j'ai eu le temps de tester autre chose:
*Rip It *pour passer les protections de mes DVD (achetés légalement sous mes propres deniers, je le répète). Très pratique.
*MakeMKV*: j'ai épuisé la licence de 30 jours, il faut donc que je crache au bassinet pour continuer. Mais le gros plus pour moi c'est de transformer des BluRay en MKV avec sonS, sous-titreS, chapitreS ... Très peu de ressources matériels demandées (tourne sur un MacMini 2009 sans surchauffe processeur). Un soft vraiment très bien développé et optimisé !!

J'ai également acheté une clé *H264 de chez Elgato* pour comparer.
Les +: çà patate vraiment, on gagne l'équivalent d'un i7 2.3Ghz (un MacBookPro 2012 en gros). On divise le temps par 4 facile sur un MacMini.
Les -: pas possible de gérer plusieurs bandes sonores ou sous-titres, et la qualité de sortie du fichier est  vraiment horrible pour les puristes. J'ai fait passer mon Blu Ray de The Dark Knight dedans pour iPad/AppleTV, franchement c'est pas aussi beau qu'avec les autres logiciels, et le son est catastrophique (déséquilibre dans les basses ...). 80 &#8364; => poubelle, mais au moins c'est testé.

Handbrake: soft gratuit, mais pas aisé à configurer. Il faut y passer du temps (dans la doc, et dans le paramétrage pour arrive à un truc correct). Pas de gestion des infos, uniquement de la vidéo/son, et pas de prises en charge de plusieurs sous titres. Il fait convenablement le boulot, mais n'arrive à des niveaux IHM d'un iVi Pro ou DVDRemaster.

Comme tu vois, je ne regarde pas vraiment à la dépense (sinon je n&#8217;achèterais pas autant de films sur support physiques - un vrai collectionneur garde sa réputation ^^). Mais au moins, j'essaye de tester toutes les solutions du marché. J'espère avoir un workflow optimisé et satisfaisant pour le début d'année 2013.

D'ici là, si d'autres membres ont de l'expérience, qu'ils n'hésitent pas à partager.


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour les tests !


----------



## thefutureismylife (18 Décembre 2012)

APPLEmac34, un grand merci ! C'est exactement des retours comme le tiens que j'attends. On va y arriver : 2013 année de la dématérialisation ! Surtout reste dans le coin 

Merci


----------



## nikolo (18 Décembre 2012)

Oui Merci a vous tous pour vos tests.
je suis moi aussi dans ce projet : dématérialiser mes DVD pour gagner de la place chez moi et me faire un bon média center 100%mac.

Je suis déjà en train de regarder pour ma base de données de films disponibles sur mac et sur IPAD. J'en test un en java et un autre avec une base sql mais j'ai un soucis de création de ma base sql chez mon hébergeur.

J'ai déjà tous mes DVD catalogués avec jaquette, infos films synopsis etc. 
Mes avi sont en cours mais moins riche en données pour l'instant car contrairement aux DVD j'ai plus de manip manuelle à faire dessus.


----------



## APPLEmac34 (20 Décembre 2012)

Suite des tests, en fonction du besoin:
*Chapitre 1: on part de la source physique...*

*MakeMKV*: vraiment un très bon soft.
Il converti bien les données d'un DVD/BluRay en fichier MKV sans changement de qualité des données. Vous gardez donc la qualité du support physique.
Vous pouvez garder/sélectionner vos sous titres, vos pistes audios multiples, sélectionnez les pistes vidéos (très utiles pour des séries TV afin de gardez uniquement l'épisode), garder ou supprimer les bonus.
Sur Mac: le soft est hyper optimisé. Il ne pompe pas grand chose sur les processus machines (le proc ne chauffe pas), et travaille rapidement (sur MacBookPro 2012: 20min / DVD de 8 Go). On peut tout à fait bosser en même temps, c'est très agréable.
Bien entendu, comme il n'y a pas de grosse compression, le fichier MKV de sortie fait bien son poids en données, mais rien qui ne ferait peur à un gros NAS Synology ^^.
Le prix du soft est très élevé il faut le dire, c'est l'équivalent de 2 BluRay. Quand je regarde mes étagères à n'en plus finir de galettes physiques, le prix devient vite ridicule face au montant donné à Amazon/FNAC et consorts depuis plus de 10 ans (et là on prend peur en faisant le calcul!).
*Les +:* image BluRay en plus des DVD, optimisé Mac, bon support utilisateur de l'équipe, et développement constant (amélioration continu du soft).
*Les -:* le prix, interface utilisateur un peu basique (il faut cliquer sur plein de cases pour sélectionner les éléments à garder ou pas).

*Rip It*: efficace pour un backup rapide et simple.
Rip It est la solution idéale pour ceux qui veulent faire un backup de leur DVD/BluRay sans ségrégation. Insert de la galette, un seul clic et 15/20 min après, vous avez un fichier image (ou un dossier au choix), contenant l'intégralité de votre disque, mais sans protection anymore. Votre achat vous appartient pour de vrai ^^
Vous allez donc tout garder (audios, sous-titres, chapitres, bonus, menus...).
Pour lire le contenu, un simple media center suffira (XMBC, un PopcornHour, Xtreamer & co..., AppleTv + ATVFlash).
Pas encore testé la fonction compress sur ce soft.
*Les +:* rapide et très simple (one clic/one shot), bien codé pour Mac également (vu le nombre de tests, et aucun souci avec le soft, on peut légitimement dire qu'il est très stable). Prix peu cher.
*Les -:* DVD uniquement, pas le choix des éléments à garder.

*Handbrake *est vraiment très loin derrière ces deux solutions en terme d'interface, de réglages, de rapidité et de simplicité. La qualité se paye toujours.

En conclusion, en fonction de votre besoin (backup intégral ?, backup personnalisé ? BluRay ?), vous pouvez orientez votre choix de logiciel. Dans mon cas, j'utilise les 2.

...Vous avez désormais un fichier numérique de votre média physique.
Bientôt la suite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------




nikolo a dit:


> Oui Merci a vous tous pour vos tests.
> je suis moi aussi dans ce projet : dématérialiser mes DVD pour gagner de la place chez moi et me faire un bon média center 100%mac.
> 
> Je suis déjà en train de regarder pour ma base de données de films disponibles sur mac et sur IPAD. J'en test un en java et un autre avec une base sql mais j'ai un soucis de création de ma base sql chez mon hébergeur.
> ...



L'aspect base de données avec ta collection mintéresse. Pourrais-tu, svp, développer un peu les solutions, installations et critiques ?

Un grand merci par avance.


----------



## nikolo (20 Décembre 2012)

Salut  AppleMac

Merci de ton retour ultra précis.

Pour ma solution de gestion vidéothèque, je vais essayer de faire un retour aussi précis que toi.

Pour l'instant je me bats avec ma base sql qui fonctionne pas.

Sinon donc je tests 3 softs différents tous gratuits avec un qui propose une appli basique Ipad trop cher pour ce que c'est. Les autres n'en ont pas. d'où lintérêt du sql.

Pour le java sur ipad c'est plus compliqué car pas pris en compte nativement donc faut bidouiller et c'est long.


mais j'essaye de faire un truc plus détaillé la prochaine fois


edit : 

je viens de voir ce la : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/id402439730?mt=12

assistant qui catalogue toutes les vidéos présentes sur votre disque  dur. Il offre la prise en charge des bibliothèques iPhoto et iTunes.  Cette application permet de ranger ses vidéos dans des listes de  lecture, de créer des dossiers intelligents


----------



## aurique (27 Décembre 2012)

ma petite contribution au sujet : j'ai trouve cet article ce matin sur Cuk.ch 

http://www.cuk.ch/articles/5307

J'ai pas testé mais, l'auteur (une référence ) a l'air content !


----------



## exo07 (27 Décembre 2012)

APPLEmac34 a dit:


> Suite des tests, en fonction du besoin:
> *Chapitre 1: on part de la source physique...*
> 
> *MakeMKV*: vraiment un très bon soft.
> ...



Makemkv n'est pas encore payant ! J'en suis à mon quatrième renouvellement du soft et ce entièrement gratuitement. Il suffit d'aller sur le site du développeur et de télécharger la nouvelle version et c'est reparti pour 30j d'utilisation. Et même si çà devenait payant, ce soft est vraiment exceptionnel !


----------



## nikolo (28 Décembre 2012)

aurique a dit:


> ma petite contribution au sujet : j'ai trouve cet article ce matin sur Cuk.ch
> 
> http://www.cuk.ch/articles/5307
> 
> J'ai pas testé mais, l'auteur (une référence ) a l'air content !



Merci de ton lien.

C'est complémentaire à ce post.

Sion de mon côté j'avance surma filmoteque en ligne.

J'ai déjà l'intégralité de mes DVD avec synopsis et jaquette mis en page et en ligne mais je suis en train de voir comment améliorer cela sur wordpress comme j'ai vu sur le forum du soft utilisé pour gérer mes films.

J'ai décidé de me consacrer finalement plus qu'à un seul soft : filmoteque qui est gratuit et fonctionne à merveille e avec une base sql.

les + : gratuit, simple tres efficace dans la recherche des infos et des jaquettes, multi parametrable, gère les emprunts avec rappel de retour 

Les - : interface un peu simple, aurait pouvoir scanner le code barre des DVD acheté via la webcam comme certains softs payant le propose. interface web basique et sur ipad tres nulle proche d'un début du language basic. 

Sinon tres bonne appli avec un concepteur tres réactif. Beaucoup de mise à jour et un bon forum.

J'ai hate de pouvoir faire ma base comme celles ci : http://mavienumerique.org/dvds/ 
ou http://mavienumerique.org/movies/?page_id=42


----------



## celine30 (28 Décembre 2012)

j'ai une petite question quand j'essaie de convertir un dvd j'obtiens plusieurs titres (17 dans ce cas) comment faire pour que tout soit reconstitué dans un seul fichier lisible par apple tv?
Merci de votre aide je débute dans la conversion de ma DVDtheque.


----------



## nikolo (28 Décembre 2012)

celine30 a dit:


> j'ai une petite question quand j'essaie de convertir un dvd j'obtiens plusieurs titres (17 dans ce cas) comment faire pour que tout soit reconstitué dans un seul fichier lisible par apple tv?
> Merci de votre aide je débute dans la conversion de ma DVDtheque.



Tu utilises quel logiciel?

Car pour avoir 17 fichiers distincts c'est que tu as du coché une case pour cela ou demander de faire des fichiers de XX MO maxi.

Sinon tu récupères uniquement un seul fichier depuis la pliste la plus longue et ave un poids variable selon les critères retenus (poids final, vs qualité et taille video, bitrate d'encodage, langue conservée sous titres etc).


----------



## celine30 (29 Décembre 2012)

J'utilise Makemkv, je n'ai rien coché du tout, mais peut être qu'il faut que je décoche des choses.
J'ai l'impression que les différents titres sont les bandes annonces et les bonus...
Bon je vais ressayer avec un autre dvd et en décochant et je reviens vers vous. Merci en tout cas pour ta réponse.


----------



## APPLEmac34 (3 Janvier 2013)

celine30 a dit:


> J'utilise Makemkv, je n'ai rien coché du tout, mais peut être qu'il faut que je décoche des choses.
> J'ai l'impression que les différents titres sont les bandes annonces et les bonus...
> Bon je vais ressayer avec un autre dvd et en décochant et je reviens vers vous. Merci en tout cas pour ta réponse.



Pour Makemkv, c'est un fichier de sortie par vidéo coché dans l'interface.
Dans l'interface il y a une hiérarchie simple:
- premier échelon: la piste vidéo
-- deuxième échelon: les bandes sons et les sous titres

Il suffit de cocher une seule vidéo (logiquement la plus grosse car elle contient le film, et non pas les bonus, interviews, teaser...) pour n'avoir qu'un seul fichier.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2013)

Bon ben j'ai un peu test toutes vos solutions parce que je débute la dématérialisation de ma DVDthèque (près de 1800 titres !!), et  tout d'abord merci à tous parce que c'est ici que j'ai eu les meilleures réponses...
Pour moi le plus confortable c d'utiliser :
Mac DVDRipper Pro pour monter le DVD sans protection (ça évite de le ripper et de multiplier les fichiers lourds sur le disque dur et c'est quasi instantané) ensuite,
DVDRemaster pour encoder en choisissant les langues (mais que en ré-encodage et pas copiage puisque comme l'a très justement souligné le créateur de ce post l'audio en 5.1 bloque le lancement de la vidéo sur l'apple TV (modèle 2 & 3) QUI A UNE SOLUTION ??? C la dernière limitation que j'ai)) et les sous-titres en soft (étape la plus longue et assez variable en fonction du DVD,
iVI Pro enfin, pour les métadonnées (réal, affiche, année, acteurs etc...), solution hyper rapide, fiable et simple...
Voilà pour mon expérience, j'ai essayé MakeMKV mais je n'avais que les sous-titres en Burn et non en Soft, je ne sais pas pourquoi, et les fichiers sont beaucoup plus lourds (trop pour moi en terme de débit Wi-Fi, de stockage etc...)...
Donc encore un problème pour moi le son en 5,1... Êtes-vous dans le même cas ? Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ??
Merci encore...


----------



## catalan2711 (16 Janvier 2013)

APPLEmac34 a dit:


> Par contre mon test est loin d'être aussi concluant que le tien.
> Avec DVDRemaster j'obtiens un fichier m4v, que je glisse dans iVI Pro (pour ajouter les infos). Or, iVI Pro mouline à l'infini (petite roue qui tourne). Impossible d'ajouter les infos.
> 
> Je viens d'acheter DVDRemaster, j'ai la licence iVI Pro... je ne vois pas ce qui bloque.
> ...



Bonjour,

Je vais essayer d'apporter ma petite expérience à ce sujet. J'essaie moi aussi de dématérialiser mes DVD, je suis donc tombé sur votre sujet.


J'ai d'abord extrait les pistes et sous titres qui m'intéressait avec MKVMaker, pas de problème.

Ensuite je glisse le mvk dans iVI, là premier problème, comme le disait *APPLEmac34* on ne peut pas sélectionner les sous titres en soft, seulement en hard (cela doit venir de la méthode d'extraction de MKVMaker).

Pour résoudre ce problème *APPLEmac34* utilise DVDRemaster, mais cela m'embète un peu de payer 40 simplement pour extraire des sous titres. J'ai cherché une solution et j'ai trouvé iMkvExtract, mais il m'extrait les sous titres au format idx/sub... or Subler ne permet d'ajouter que des .srt.

Je ne comprend pas trop pourquoi iMkvExtract ne peut pas m'extraire des .srt (mais pas de paramétrage possible). Je cherche actuellement un moyen de convertir le idx/sub en srt mais ça n'a pas m'air évident.

Si vous avez une idée je suis preneur... s'il faut je prendrais DVDRemaster, mais l'utiliser simplement pour extraire des srt je trouve ça un peu dommage.

Bonne journée !


----------



## catalan2711 (16 Janvier 2013)

Re !

Bon j'ai trouvé une solution. Comme je le disais précédemment, mon problème était que lors de l'extraction des sous titres du mvk avec le logiciel iMkvExtract j'obtiens un couple idx/sub.

Or Subler ne prend que les .srt.

J'ai trouvé le logiciel Avidemux, qui permet de convertir les idx/sub en .srt (Tools -> OCR). La première fois il vous faudra un peu l'aider pour faire l'apprentissage (il ne reconnait pas tous les caractères), mais ensuite cela va beaucoup plus vite.

J'ai testé avec 3 fichiers, avec des sous titres en Anglais et Français et le résultat est tout à fait satisfaisant.

Donc le workflow utilisé a été :
- MKVMaker pour obtenir un mkv et sélectionner les pistes/sous-titres que l'ont veut,
- encodage avec iVI pour passer au format iBidule/AppleTV (sans sélectionner les sous-titres),
- iMkvExtract pour extraire les idx/sub du mkv,
- Avidemux pour convertir les idx/sub en srt,
- Subler pour ajouter les sous-titres au m4v généré par iVI.

Le seul achat à faire la dedans est iVI Pro... cela permet d'économiser les 40 de DVDRemaster


----------



## nikolo (16 Janvier 2013)

Merci de ton retour très enrichissant


----------



## APPLEmac34 (17 Janvier 2013)

Suite aux articles et liens proposés, j'ai casser ma tirelire pour acheter Mac DVDRipper Pro, et tester un peu le logiciel dans le workflow.

Test d'aujourd'hui:
- Film: In The Electric Mist en DVD original.
- Montage du disque du film avec *Mac DVDRipper Pro*, l'image apparaît immédiatement sur le Mac, pratique.
- J'ouvre *DVDRemaster*, et je commence à encoder en .m4v, toutes options à fond pour la qualité, 3 bandes sons, 2 soft sous titres.
- Export du fichier vers iTunes et premier test.

Temps total: 40 minutes.
Résultat: *Décevant*. Evidemment c'est un DVD, je n'attend pas une qualité d'image digne d'un 720p, mais ce n'est pas la définition que je juge sévèrement ici, plutôt les lags introduit par ce workflow dans le fichier final. Dès le travelling de début du film, on voit que ce n'est pas envisageable pour des amoureux du film.
Comparé au DVD en lecture sur le même matériel, il y a un grand fossé. Peut être dû à la différence d'avoir un fichier au lieu d'un disque monté en live sur le système, peut être Mac DVDRipper ? Peut être que DVDRemaster ne lit pas bien le disque monté en live de Mac DVDRipper ? Je ne sais pas vraiment en détail.

Pas la peine d'aller plus loin, Mac DVDRipper + DVDRemaster: solution facile et rapide, mais non concluant pour moi.
Je continue mes tests, à bientôt.

_Matériel_: MacBook Pro mid 2012 avec uniquement ces logiciels qui tournent pour le test.


----------



## nikolo (17 Janvier 2013)

tu peux pas ripper complétement ton film avec MTR pro dans un format compatible Itunes?

t'es obligé de repasser par DVDremaster?


----------



## APPLEmac34 (18 Janvier 2013)

nikolo a dit:


> tu peux pas ripper complétement ton film avec MTR pro dans un format compatible Itunes?
> 
> t'es obligé de repasser par DVDremaster?



Je n'ai pas essayer les possibilités de MTR Pro (plusieurs pistes, sous titres...). Tu as raison, avant de continuer mes tests de workflow, je m'en vais dès ce week-end utiliser tous ces soft à partir d'un seul et même film, afin de comparer avantages/inconvénients et qualité.
Je vous tiens informé.


----------



## APPLEmac34 (21 Janvier 2013)

Pour mes tests, je pars du DVD brut de 4 films différentes (Electric Mist / trilogie Infernal affairs).
J'ai copié les DVD avec *RipIt*, puis utiliser les soft suivants.
Pour la lecture: testé sur ATV3 (+ HDTV Sony KDL40EX500), Popcorn Hour A300, MacBookPro 15', et transfert sur iPad pour voir si tout fonctionne bien en mobilité aussi.

*Mac DVDRipper Pro*:
Ne peut pas prendre plusieurs pistes sonores et plusieurs sous titres.
Réglages peu nombreux.
Compression au format ATV (.m4v) => introduction de léger lag dans la vidéo.

*turbo.264 hd - Elgato*:
Ne peut pas prendre plusieurs pistes sonores et plusieurs sous titres.
Réglages peu nombreux.
Compression au format ATV (.m4v) => qualité en deçà de iVI.

*Handbrake*:
Comme je l'avais testé avant, j'ai retrouvé une bonne qualité vidéo, mais avec pas mal d'effort sur les réglages. Ils sont très nombreux dans l'interface. Un bon point pour les pro, mais pas vraiment user friendly (tout se paye). Quand les logiciels me le permettent, je passe systématiquement en double pass, ce qui prends pas mal de temps pour les tests.
Ne peut pas prendre plusieurs sous titres en soft.
Compression au format ATV (.m4v) => bonne qualité.

J'en reste encore à* iVI Pro*, qui pour moi permet d'avoir la meilleure qualité vidéo au niveau de l'encodage au format ATV (.m4v) tout en étant un logiciel simple à prendre en main.
Mais ce dernier ne peut pas toujours gérer plusieurs sous titres en mode soft - d'où la combinaison avec d'autres logiciels.


----------



## nikolo (21 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour tes tests complets.

Donc en résumé, tu classes IVI pro et handbrake comme les 2 leaders.

Pour info: tu obtiens des fichiers de combien selon les soft?


----------



## APPLEmac34 (21 Janvier 2013)

nikolo a dit:


> Merci pour tes tests complets.
> 
> Donc en résumé, tu classes IVI pro et handbrake comme les 2 leaders.
> 
> Pour info: tu obtiens des fichiers de combien selon les soft?



Pour un film DVD type classique, donc SD (4.5/8 Go de données sur une galette en gros - dépendant du nombre de couches); j'obtiens un film dans les 2 Go avec toujours 4 pistes langues (VO, VF - en stéréo et DD 5.1), et 2 srt (VO, VF).

Pour un film Blu Ray, cela varie énormément, pouvant atteindre 25 Go le fichier final.

Il faut mentionner le fait que je pousse les paramètres souvent à fond: débit 4,5...
Je crois que rien que pour le débit, 3 suffit pour les appareils Apple. Le stockage m'est secondaire avec un NAS qui avale tout à l'autre bout.


----------



## wip (21 Janvier 2013)

APPLEmac34 a dit:


> Pour un film DVD type classique, donc SD (4.5/8 Go de données sur une galette en gros - dépendant du nombre de couches); j'obtiens un film dans les 2 Go avec toujours 4 pistes langues (VO, VF - en stéréo et DD 5.1), et 2 srt (VO, VF).
> 
> Pour un film Blu Ray, cela varie énormément, pouvant atteindre 25 Go le fichier final.
> 
> ...


C'est clair que pour les Blu Ray, c'est très variable. Entre 5 à 20 Go pour ma part avec les bandes sons d'origine et les sous-titres.
Je compresse uniquement la partie Video avec Handbrake.


----------



## thefutureismylife (22 Janvier 2013)

APPLEmac34 a dit:


> Pour un film DVD type classique, donc SD (4.5/8 Go de données sur une galette en gros - dépendant du nombre de couches); j'obtiens un film dans les 2 Go avec toujours 4 pistes langues (VO, VF - en stéréo et DD 5.1), et 2 srt (VO, VF).
> 
> Pour un film Blu Ray, cela varie énormément, pouvant atteindre 25 Go le fichier final.
> 
> ...




APPLEmac34, tu réussies à lire tes pistes 5.1 sur l'Apple TV ?


----------



## wip (23 Janvier 2013)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> APPLEmac34, tu réussies à lire tes pistes 5.1 sur l'Apple TV ?


Moi je n'y arrive pas pour le moment, mais une futur MAJ de Beamer devrait l'apporter 
Pour ceux qui ont Jaibreaker leur ATV2 et qui utilisent XBMC, ils ont accès au 5.1 ?


----------



## APPLEmac34 (31 Janvier 2013)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> APPLEmac34, tu réussies à lire tes pistes 5.1 sur l'Apple TV ?



J'ai bien mes pistes Surround 5.1 et leurs versions stéréo (pour iPad) - soit 4 pistes audios à chaque fois (2 anglais, 2 français). Ces pistes fonctionnent "bien" sur l'ATV3.

En fait, quand je démarre le film, il n'y a pas de son, mais quand je clique pour changer la piste sonore, le son revient (un petit bug je pense).


----------



## nikolo (31 Janvier 2013)

APPLEmac34 tin atv est elle jailbreakée?

Tu utilises XBMC pour diffuser ton film?

Moi j'ai une ATV sous XBMC FRODO mais pour l'instant le son passe par le cable HDMi vers la télé donc aucune possibilité pour dire si le 5.1 , DTS ou AC3 fonctionne.

J'attends un adaptateur toslink pour brancher l'ATV à mon ampli.

Si quelqu'un a également cette config peut il nous en dire plus niveau son.

Sinon tous mes films sont retaggés avec nom complet, date du film, synopsis et jaquette via un petit applet java. L'ensemble est piloté de mon ipad pour les films et ma musiques.
Comme cela jaccède à mes disques dur branchés sur l'airport extreme et j'ai plus besioin d'avoir le mac allumé pour voir ou écouter un film/music.

En plus mes films et leur synopsis sont accessible off line.


----------



## APPLEmac34 (31 Janvier 2013)

Je n'ai qu'une Apple TV3 (donc non JB). J'utilise la lecture native.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h20 ----------

Petit souci avec Subler.
Quand j'utilise Subler pour ajouter les sous titres à un film en .M4V sortant d'iVI Pro -> je ne peux plus le lire avec un popcorn hour...

Alors, j'ai essayé de n'utiliser que DVDRemaster, mais toujours ces micro problèmes de lags, c'est jamais parfait 

Pour résumer, si c'est pour lire sur un iPad/Apple TV 3/iTunes (en gros que l'environnement Apple):
iVI Pro: pour la vidéo et les infos
DVDRemaster: pour extraire les sous titres
Subler: pour joindre les sous titres en mode soft dans le fichier vidéo.

J'aurais aimé que la vidéo puisse se lire avec tous les lecteurs (un PopcornHour est censé accepter un large éventail...), mais ce n'est pas le cas. Dommage.

Sinon il reste l'option MacMini + XBMC, mais çà devient un autre topic.


----------



## catalan2711 (5 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis que je n'avais pas eu avant. Ce weekend j'ai voulu dématérialisé un DVD que l'on vient de m'offrir, en suivant la même procédure décrite dans un post avant qui a fonctionné des dizaines de fois... Sauf que pour une raison inconnue cette fois lorsque j'ajoute le film dans iVI Pro, la roue sous Sub tourne indéfiniment !

Une idée de quoi cela peut venir (*APPLEmac34* se problème t'était arrivé j'ai vu) ?!

C'est étrange car je n'ai rien fait différemment par rapport à d'habitude !

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## thefutureismylife (5 Mars 2013)

Avec certain fichier il m'arrive des fois d'avoir le même problème sans comprendre pourquoi et sans avoir eu de solution ... 

Peut-être un problème dans le fichier d'origine, ou un encodage différent ...


----------



## nikolo (5 Mars 2013)

catalan2711 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un petit soucis que je n'avais pas eu avant. Ce weekend j'ai voulu dématérialisé un DVD que l'on vient de m'offrir, en suivant la même procédure décrite dans un post avant qui a fonctionné des dizaines de fois... Sauf que pour une raison inconnue cette fois lorsque j'ajoute le film dans iVI Pro, la roue sous Sub tourne indéfiniment !
> 
> ...



Donne nous le nom du DVD.

Peut etre que quelqu'un a rencontré le même problème et a une solution.


----------



## catalan2711 (5 Mars 2013)

C'est le Bluray de Argo (l'édition normale, pas l'Ultimate), j'ai utilisé MKVMaker pour récupérer film + sons VO et VF + ST VO et VF comme je fais d'habitude.

J'ai refait l'opération plusieurs fois mais toujours le même résultat, étrange


----------



## Cavas (25 Mars 2013)

Salut tout le monde,

Ce topic est parfait, merci 

Pour ma part j'utilise handBrake qui je trouve, me sort un fichier vidéo et audio de bonne qualité (pour du DVD) et iVI Pro qui est juste... magique pour ajouter les métadonnées.

Je sors un fichier vidéo compatible iPad de HandBrake car je voudrais avoir les films stockés sur NAS Synology avec client Plex installé --> App Plex sur iPad mini --> envoie vers Apple TV en Airplay. 
Idéalement quand l'Apple TV 3 sera crachée je lirais direct les films depuis Plex sur l'Apple TV mais bon, à priori c'est pas pour tout de suite...

Pour l'instant je fais des essais, uniquement à partir du mac et j'ai deux soucis:

1/ Bizarrement en passant sous iTunes ou sur l'iPad mini je ne peux plus sélectionner ma piste sous-titre alors que je la retrouve sous VLC.

2/ Depuis iTunes je ne peux pas sélectionner de piste AC3, elles sont grisées. Je pense que ça doit venir du fait que le son est configuré pour sortir sur les enceintes internes du MBP. Du moins je l'espère, et j'espère que lorsque celui-ci sera connecté en optique à un Home-Cinema cela fonctionneras...

Quelqu'un a des idées?


----------



## wip (25 Mars 2013)

Tu as regardé du coté de Beamer pour tes films ? J'en suis vraiment ravi. C'est payant, mais ca vaut le coup. Ca gère les sous-titres, c'est 5.1 (dernière version), et ca se pilote avec la télécommande de l'Apple TV.


----------



## Cavas (25 Mars 2013)

Oui ça pourrais marcher mais ça m'oblige à passer par le mac. Je préfèrerais garder mes films stockés sur mon NAS pour des raisons d'espace de stockage.

Merci quand même.


----------



## Cavas (26 Mars 2013)

J'ai remarqué que si je muxais un sous-titre .srt venant du net avec mon film grâce à iVI Pro, je trouvais bien le sous-titre sous iTunes....

Ça deviens un peu pénible si il faut jongler avec les sous-titres.... J'ai essayé la méthode de catalan2711 mais impossible de convertir un .sub en .srt. Je ne dois pas bien comprendre comment fonctionne les logiciels.

Ce que j'aimerais bien comprendre c'est pourquoi les sous-titres générés par Handbrake ou MakeMKV ne passe pas sous iTunes.


----------



## wip (26 Mars 2013)

Cavas a dit:


> J'ai remarqué que si je muxais un sous-titre .srt venant du net avec mon film grâce à iVI Pro, je trouvais bien le sous-titre sous iTunes....
> 
> Ça deviens un peu pénible si il faut jongler avec les sous-titres.... J'ai essayé la méthode de catalan2711 mais impossible de convertir un .sub en .srt. Je ne dois pas bien comprendre comment fonctionne les logiciels.
> 
> Ce que j'aimerais bien comprendre c'est pourquoi les sous-titres générés par Handbrake ou MakeMKV ne passe pas sous iTunes.


C'est pareil pour Beamer, il me faut les .srt du net :/


----------



## Cavas (26 Mars 2013)

Décidément c'est le gros point noir les sous-titres...

Les tiens sont toujours bien synchrones ?


----------



## Cavas (27 Mars 2013)

J'ai une question pour catalan2711.

Quand j'ouvre Avidemux je trouve pas le menu pour faire de l'OCR. J'ai bien cherché dans les menus mais je vois pas où c'est, tu aurais des indications à me donner ? 

Merci.


----------



## catalan2711 (20 Avril 2013)

Cavas a dit:


> J'ai une question pour catalan2711.
> 
> Quand j'ouvre Avidemux je trouve pas le menu pour faire de l'OCR. J'ai bien cherché dans les menus mais je vois pas où c'est, tu aurais des indications à me donner ?
> 
> Merci.



Tools -> OCR (VobSub -> srt)


----------



## spiritsolut (11 Mai 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis débutant sur mac mais je m'améliore, j'ai lu toute la discussion et fait le tour d'autre post sur le sujet du DVD vers la dématérialisation.

J'ai besoin de précision sur 2 points : 

1 - Passer un DVD sur le mac ou ipad en dématérialisation simple :

J'ai réussi à mettre handbrake à jour pour ripper le dvd sur mon mac afin de le mettre sur l'ipad. Je suis en cours d'essai.

Ma question c'est les réglages pour configurer handbrake : effectivement c'est pas "user friendly". Je termine mon premier essai mais si quelqu'un pouvais mettre une copie écran des réglage handbrake ce serai bien.


2 - Passer un DVD en dématérialisation "pure" : format, sons VO, VF, sous titre, Jaquette.

Là ça à l'air carrément hors de ma porté de profane : il faut utiliser 4 logiciels afin d'y parvenir ????
Ou le fil de discussion va avoir une fin heureuse à savoir un logiciel, meme payant, qui fait tout ?


Merci de continuer à faire vivre cette discussion fort intéressante, je ferai un retour son mon premier essai.


Bonus : quand j'aurai réussi à mettre mon DVD "simple" sur mon pad, j'ai l'incroyable prétention d'en faire un DIVX afin de le lire dans ma platine DVD. 
Visiblement, cette simple opération est pas si simple que ça...

A bientôt.


----------



## spiritsolut (11 Mai 2013)

Bingo, ça marche.

Je me suis gourer dans la langue, et j'ai refait l'essai.

J'ai donc réussi à ripper mon DVD sur le Mac et a le transferer sur l'ipad (sans jaquette, ni langue ni sous titre)

Etape 1 réussi 

Je suis fier de moi :love: et vous remercie chaleureusement pour vos explications.


Je peux donc passer à l'étape 2 bien plus coriace celle-ci = dématerialiser le DVD et le passer dans le mac avec toutes les fonctions : jaquette, VO et VF et sous titre.


Encore merci et à bientôt.


----------



## iPh!L (12 Mai 2013)

Salut a tous !

Je suis depuis le début cette conversation qui m'a été forte instructive.
Mais j'ai maintenant une question :

Quelle est la solution pour que les vidéos soient lues par l'Apple TV (certainement 2) ?

Je suis resté sur la solution suivante :
RipIt + DVD Remaster + IVI Pro pour les infos dvd...

Du coup j'ai les mêmes problèmes qui avaient été remontés par Thefutureismylife soit :
Pas de noms sur les pistes de sous-titres sur iPad et iPhone.
Pas de lecture sur Apple TV lors Dolby Digital activé.

Au fur et à mesure que la discussion avance je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à la lecture 5.1 sur l'Apple TV.

Qu'elle nouvelle étape ai-je raté ?

Merci a tous.


----------



## thefutureismylife (13 Mai 2013)

J'ai un peu mis de coté l'encodage de DVD complexe. Je me suis mis à encoder comme moi j'aime regarder les films : en VOSTFR. Du coup Handbrake reste la solution la moins onéreuse (gratuit). Par contre aucune possibilité de multiplié les pistes sous-titres. 
J'ai réussi une fois à faire marcher la piste en 5.1 avec un encodage particulier. Il faudrait refaire des tests. 

Du coup pour les sous-titres manquant je conseille "sous-titres" comme application. MacG en avait précédemment parler. http://www.macg.co/news/voir/259782/sous-titres-un-utilitaire-pour-les-telecharger-automatiquement. 

Et enfin application indispensable : "Subler" qui fait remplace facilement ivi pro. 

Voilà une solution 100% gratuite, mais pas totalement au point.


----------



## Cavas (25 Juin 2013)

APPLEmac34 a dit:


> Pour résumer, si c'est pour lire sur un iPad/Apple TV 3/iTunes (en gros que l'environnement Apple):
> iVI Pro: pour la vidéo et les infos
> DVDRemaster: pour extraire les sous titres
> Subler: pour joindre les sous titres en mode soft dans le fichier vidéo.




Hello,

Ça faisais un petit moment que j'avais laissé tomber mais là je reviens à la charge. À priori la solution d'APPLEmac34 me conviens bien mais lorsque j'extrais les sous-titres avec DVDRemaster il me sort un fichier .sub et Subler me refuse de l'ajouter au fichier .m4v

Ma question s'adresse donc plus ou moins à APPLEmac34: 

- Obtiens-tu toi aussi un .sub avec DVDRemaster ?
- Et comment le muxe-tu avec le .m4v

Merci, et longue vie à la dématérialisation !


----------



## Cavas (22 Septembre 2013)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai trouvé un blog qui détaille une méthode pour ripper un DVD vers iTunes. En bas de la page il y a également d'autres liens pour d'autres méthodes : 

Converting your DVD library to iTunes | macsynology


----------



## Cavas (20 Novembre 2013)

Un petit article de bon augure pour nous : iFlicks 2 convertit simplement vos vidéos pour iTunes

Quelqu'un a testé ?

La surveillance de dossier ça doit être vraiment pas mal. Peut-être que ça résout également les problèmes de sous-titres avec iVI...


----------



## thefutureismylife (20 Novembre 2013)

Je viens de voir l'article aussi, mais les commentaires de l'article ne semblaient pas très élogieux ... "Un truc payant alros que certains logiciels font la emme chose gratuitement" c'est ce qui revient le plus souvent comme remarques.


----------



## Cavas (20 Novembre 2013)

Oui j'ai bien l'impression...

En tout cas je viens de tester la version 1 qui est gratuite et c'est une bouse...


----------



## naelis (19 Avril 2015)

Petit UP 2015 au cas où certains cherchent une solution... Moi j'ai galéjer un peu avec cette histoire de numériser mes DVD pour iTunes avec les fonctions surround 5.1 et sous titres que l'on peut changer à la volée.
Désormais Mac DVDRipper pro est un boss en la matière! est-ce une mise à jour récente je n'en sais rien. En tous cas, j'insère mon DVD, je lance la conversion de MDRP (en prenant soin de sélectionner les pistes audios et sous titres que je souhaite) et hop il me sert un fichier tout prêt à importer dans itunes. Il peut même l'importer tout seul dans iTunes mais comme je veux le passer à la moulinette IVi avant (pour les métadonnées) j'ai éteint cette importation automatique. Voilà.


----------



## steinway59 (21 Avril 2015)

Merci naelis! Vais aller tester ça  et après quand tu visionnes ton film dans iTunes ou sur l'Apple Tv, tu peux activer/désactiver les sous-titres et sélectionner ceux que tu veux?


----------



## naelis (21 Avril 2015)

steinway59 a dit:


> Merci naelis! Vais aller tester ça  et après quand tu visionnes ton film dans iTunes ou sur l'Apple Tv, tu peux activer/désactiver les sous-titres et sélectionner ceux que tu veux?


Exactement!!!


----------



## thefutureismylife (1 Mai 2015)

et ça gère le son 5.1 ?

Pour tout vous dire depuis quelques mois maintenant j'achète mes films sur iTunes, il y a svt des offres de films en HD à bas prix, et aussi des achats par lot à prix réduit. Pour moi un film autour entre 5 et 7 euros c'est très honnête ...


----------



## melaure (1 Mai 2015)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> et ça gère le son 5.1 ?
> 
> Pour tout vous dire depuis quelques mois maintenant j'achète mes films sur iTunes, il y a svt des offres de films en HD à bas prix, et aussi des achats par lot à prix réduit. Pour moi un film autour entre 5 et 7 euros c'est très honnête ...



Encore heureux vu ce que c'est et vu qu'on trouve des BR de moins en moins cher ...


----------



## naelis (23 Juin 2015)

oui ça gère le dolby 5.1, le vrai... Oui acheter un film sur Itunes est une bonne idée comme le louer. Mais si jamais tu as une petite dvdthèque chez toi c'est solution est la meilleure que j'ai trouvé pour numériser ma collection proprement.


----------



## wip (23 Juin 2015)

De mon coté, je suis passé à Plex pour regarder mes MKV (toujours faits avec le couple MakeMKV/Handbrake). Avec un iPad, c'est vraiment genial pour choisir son film (avec tous les datas), et ensuite le balancer sur l'Apple TV.


----------



## Cavas (26 Novembre 2015)

Et bien je vais tester à nouveau Mac DVDRipper Pro, ça a l'air encourageant.

Dernièrement j'en étais rendu à jongler avec 4 logiciels...
1 - Make MKV / Handbrake pour arriver à un fichier M4V d'un rapport qualité / poids qui me suffisait.
2 - Puis ensuite je vais chercher les sous-titres sur le net et je muxe tout ça avec Subler (qui est vraiment un super petit soft). Avec Subler je peux ajouter un offset aux sous-titres pour les synchroniser.
3 - Mais comme je trouve les métadonnées de subler moins fournies, j'utilise iVI Pro pour ajouter les métadonnées.

Méthode un peu longue mais une fois qu'on a les bons réglages sur Handbrake, ça roule tout seul.
Je suis curieux de voir la qualité vidéo sur Mac DVDRipper Pro en tout cas.


----------



## Cavas (26 Novembre 2015)

Pour les utilisateurs d'iVI Pro :

J'ai mis le temps mais j'ai remarqué que dans iTunes, les jaquettes des Séries sont au format carré et non rectangulaire comme pour les films. À priori iVI Pro ne gère par ça, du coup j'ai trouvé plusieurs parades.

1 - La plus complexe, depuis iTunes chercher la série que l'on souhaite puis cliquer droit sur la jaquette que l'on souhaite. "Copier le lien" puis l'ouvrir dans son navigateur.
Sur la page qui s'ouvre cliquer droit sur l'image en haut à gauche puis "ouvrir l'image dans un nouvel onglet". Dans la barre d'adresse du nouvel onglet, allez tout au bout puis remplacez "170x170" par "1200x1200".
Du coup, vous vous retrouvez avec une jaquette format carré de bonne qualité.

2 - Solution beaucoup plus simple, Ben Dodson, un développeur à créé un outil en ligne pour chercher les jaquette de l'iTunes Store : http://bendodson.com/code/itunes-artwork-finder/
Je ne sais pas à quoi cela est dû mais il arrive même à avoir des jaquettes encore plus grandes que 1200x1200.
J'ai également remarqué qu'en changeant les pays dans la recherche on arrive à trouver des jaquettes inexistantes en France.

3 - Une solution qui a l'air encore plus alléchante est un petit programme développé sur le même principe dont voici une présentation : http://www.maxiapple.com/2014/06/co...es-pochettes-albums-films-series-gratuit.html
En revanche le soft est uniquement disponible sur le Mac App Store US et même en suivant le lien MacUpdate (http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/50986/covered) ça me renvoie vers le Mac App Store.
Je n'ai donc pas pu le tester et je suis bien déçu car ça a l'air sympa. Si quelqu'un trouve une solution je suis preneur.


----------

